# General > Book & Author Requests >  John Webster

## Jay

I was wondering if maybe we could have the texts of Webster's _The Devil's Law Case_, _The White Devil_ and _The Dutchess Of Malfi(y?)_? Out of copyright for a few centuries.  :Nod:

----------


## kathycf

This might be helpful:
I am assuming this forum is based in the United States.

ABOUT PROJECT GUTENBERG-TM ETEXTS
This PROJECT GUTENBERG-tm etext, like most PROJECT GUTENBERG-
tm etexts, is a "public domain" work distributed by Professor
Michael S. Hart through the Project Gutenberg Association at
Carnegie-Mellon University (the "Project"). Among other
things, this means that no one owns a United States copyright
on or for this work, so the Project (and you!) can copy and
distribute it in the United States without permission and
without paying copyright royalties. Special rules, set forth
below, apply if you wish to copy and distribute this etext
under the Project's "PROJECT GUTENBERG" trademark.

Duchess of Malfi: http://www.gutenberg.org/etext/2232
The White Devil: http://www.gutenberg.org/etext/12915

----------


## Jay

Yep, seen that, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## kathycf

So, I think the forum moderators could get the text from gutenberg and upload it here, that seems to be the meaning of this:
*
"so the Project (and you!) can copy and
distribute it in the United States without permission and
without paying copyright royalties."*

----------


## Logos

Thanks Jay and Kathy, they are now on the list to be added to the site  :Smile:

----------

